# Anyone know much about Aulis Sallinen's music (b.1935)?



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

This is not really suitable for "Composers' Guessbook" forum because I just wanted to ask if anyone has any listening experience with Sallinen's works - chamber, concertos, symphonies, operas, anything?

I thought his cello concerto was "half decent" upon one listening, which is why I am asking for your opinion.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I recently ordered the symphonies & concertos set on CPO. I'm taking a chance here since I don't know his music, but it sounded good just from the samples.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have about 8 CD's, ranging from chamber music to opera. A composer who never disappointed me, but also no absolute masterpieces. These would be my two favourite CD's:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks. I will buy the CDs I have in mind.

This was quite a feisty piece. _Introduction and Tango Overture for piano & strings_, Op. 74b (1997)


----------

